# What kinds of plants are best to start with?



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking to find some info on plants which would be best in my 55 gallon tank. I do not have any in there, and I have never had any real plants before. So I was wondering what plants would be nice. I am also looking for plants that will be kind of a protectant for fry from the other fish. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

well I think we need to know what kind of lights you have first watts?


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

40 watt bulb


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok if i did it right you are at .72WPG(watts per gallon) I thinkall you can have it low light plants as of now. If I was you I would upgrade my light. Depends on budget what woulds yours be?


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are working with very low light and want fry protection, get some java moss. It makes a great fry hiding place and will almost grow in the dark.


----------

